# Charging Engine Battery - Autotrail



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

I noticed this advice on the Autotrail website.

How do I charge my vehicle battery whilst on site?
The vehicles battery can be charged when plugged into 220V on site, by selecting the vehicle battery on the control panel. Ensure that your charging unit is switched on and that once the desired vehicle battery level has been achieved, that you switch back to the leisure battery. Failing to do this may damage the engine battery as they are not designed to generate small amounts of power over long periods of time.
*

Can anyone explain in layman's terms what the last sentence means?

John*


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

It means..
If you forget to change back to the leisure battery after giving the engine battery a charge then all the power you are using while stationary will be routed from the Cab battery and not Leisure.
The cab battery is not designed the same way as the Leisure. The leisure battery will supply steady power over a longer period, the cab battery is designed for short hard bursts, like when you start the engine..


Make sense ???


----------



## namder (Sep 20, 2006)

tonka said:


> It means..
> If you forget to change back to the leisure battery after giving the engine battery a charge then all the power you are using while stationary will be routed from the Cab battery and not Leisure.
> The cab battery is not designed the same way as the Leisure. The leisure battery will supply steady power over a longer period, the cab battery is designed for short hard bursts, like when you start the engine..
> 
> Make sense ???


Yes, that makes sense, it didn't occur to me that the reference was to USING 12v power with the engine battery selected.


----------



## ChaseTracker (Aug 22, 2012)

Many thanks Tonka I think this will also help me. Just back from a trip to France and had problems with our Autotrail Tracker vehicle battery even while on a site with electricity but thanks to reading this I know I should have used the control panel to select the correct battery.
Thanks namber for asking the question, us Autotrailers must stick together LOL.


----------

